# Fish goin wild in the tank at Bass Pro Shops



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

Other day at Bass Pro Shops a 13lb Largemouth bass ate a 3lb Walleye It took the Largemouth 3 Days to fully digest the Walleye as the largemouth swam around in the tank with the tail of the walleye sticking out of its mouth, while the head of the walleye was imprinted in the largemouths stomach..After 3 days the Largemouth was able to spit out the tail of the walleye that didnt digest...the carp in the tank then started pickin at the walleyes tail that was at the bottom of the tank.


----------



## DogFaceClown (Mar 29, 2011)

Largemouths Bass are awesome. 

_Sent from my Droid_


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

BMayhall said:


> Other day at Bass Pro Shops a 13lb Largemouth bass ate a 3lb Walleye It took the Largemouth 3 Days to fully digest the Walleye as the largemouth swam around in the tank with the tail of the walleye sticking out of its mouth, while the head of the walleye was imprinted in the largemouths stomach..After 3 days the Largemouth was able to spit out the tail of the walleye that didnt digest...the carp in the tank then started pickin at the walleyes tail that was at the bottom of the tank.


So you're saying its now a 16# bass? Mama Mia!


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

A guy that worked there told me that a few years ago, one of the big bass tried to eat a 5 pound catfish. It got stuck and almost killed the bass. About a day later, the bass finally dislodged the catfish, and the catfish swam away none the worse for wear.


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

WOW!! holy crap. That would have been somethign to see


----------



## 1bowhntr (Mar 17, 2011)

me and a buddy of mine was there and saw the exact same thing i got a pic on my phone but it did not turn out as good as i thought bit would and yes it was pretty wild seeing that big old basss swimming around with the tail of that walleye hanging out of his mouth


----------



## Daz (May 13, 2009)

A guy once told me If Bass were the size of people it wouldn't be safe to swim in the water.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Did anyone report this to PETA?


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

now, regardless of what the Largemouths instincts are or any fish for that matter......could this have been avoided if the fish were fed "more" at BPS?? You would think that it would happen more often than people are aware of. pretty crazy


----------



## I'll go in after it (Feb 5, 2011)

Put a medium size shovel head in there and see what happen's


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i was there yesterday i saw a walleye.. and the bass i think stripers were edgy, they need to thin the fish out


----------



## Boxingref_rick (Feb 8, 2005)

A few years back a relative and myself witnessed a largemouth
inhale a large black crappie. It was almost spooky how easy he made it look!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

crankbait09 said:


> now, regardless of what the Largemouths instincts are or any fish for that matter......could this have been avoided if the fish were fed "more" at BPS?? You would think that it would happen more often than people are aware of. pretty crazy


Who cares if it could've been avoided or not,that largemouth was obviously hungry and the Walleye was on it's menu.......or maybe the Walleye pissed that bass off a few times before and the bass had had enough finally and decided to take serious action. Either way it'd been too cool to see something like that in person.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

those bass are huge.. i'd like to see a bass tangle with a northern pike


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

trailbreaker said:


> those bass are huge.. i'd like to see a bass tangle with a northern pike


You can find that on Youtube.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

let me guess the pike won


----------



## AnglinMueller (May 16, 2008)

I saw one of the bass there do something like that about 2 years ago except i'm not sure what kind of fish it ate. I got there after the deed was done and just saw the big ol' bass swimming around with a big tail sticking out of its mouth.


----------



## CO_Trout (May 10, 2008)

trailbreaker said:


> those bass are huge.. i'd like to see a bass tangle with a northern pike


about 6 years ago, at Cabela's store in Nebraska, I saw a large bass eat a small pike. I was told that when pike and musky are small, they make great food for large bass.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

CO_Trout said:


> about 6 years ago, at Cabela's store in Nebraska, I saw a large bass eat a small pike. I was told that when pike and musky are small, they make great food for large bass.


they do. there have been studies on musky and pike population that show that largemouth are the major predatory fish that consumes them.. at least in the given impoundments for the studies.

I know a couple guys on here can attest to this at Bville when they stock musky.

Side note: not adult fish..unless it was a world record bass


----------

